# UNC Chat with the Experts



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Welcome to the UNC Center for Functional GI & Motility Disorders'Evening with the ExpertsA 2-hour monthly online educational video and chat session open to the general public.This month's time and topic:.......January 5, 2010, at 8-10 PM Eastern Standard Time.......Topic:"Hypnosis As a Treatment Option for Irritable Bowel Syndrome" .......Presenter: Olafur S. Palsson, Psy.D........If you missed the previous sessions, you can find the video introductions from those past sessions hereHow to participate:Joining the monthly chat session is easy. Ten minutes before each session begins, at 7:50 PM, the button below will turn green, and you can then press it to sign into the chat.We strongly recommend that you sign in a few minutes prior to 8 PM, so that you will have an opportunity to watch the whole introductory video right in the beginning of the session.CHATROOM ENTRANCE:http://www.uncmedresearch.com/PALSchat/UNCchat.php


----------

